# What is better for indoor shooting? Trigger release or Thumb release?



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Trigger release or Thumb release? I've been shooting trigger releases but I want to become a better indoor archer and I am not sure which is better for more consistent shots.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hinge, if you learn how to use it correctly, will be the most accurate.


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you! Do you know where I can get one for cheap online?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

RampageXT123 said:


> Thank you! Do you know where I can get one for cheap online?


The AT classifieds or lancaster archery

Do some research before you buy. It can take a while to learn back tension.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thumb or hinge, depends on what you are comfortable with and what style you shoot. I shoot a hinge, love it and won't change but I get Out shot by thumb trigger shooters, but they shoot a very aggressive style.


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just bought a new Carter thumb release!! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

First thing to remember is if your an index trigger shooter you don't know what back tension is. Many people shoot a thumb release by pushing the trigger. If you push the trigger your not going to be consistent. When jake said get out shot by thumb release shooters those shooters shoot their thumb release as if it were a back tension release. I did it for yours but switched back to my hinge full time.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Any release can be shot with BT, personally I would go with a Hinge, even learning BT with a Carter Evo or another resistance release works good, some of Wi best 3d shooters shoot index finger trigger releases with BT and will shoot as good as a Hinge shooter.

If you decide to learn BT go about it the RIGHT way...do alot of of reading..a ton of blank baling. go about it the wrong way and get a ton of bad habits...them bad habits are hard to break!! I seen it happen.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

all depends on how you use it, if you use a trigger release like you would a back-tension, then I see no problem sticking with the trigger release, but if you have problems NOT punching the trigger and u want to get back tension down to a habit and u cant teach yourself to use your trigger release as a back-tension then go with the back tension.
I dont have problems with my trigger release, I can easily use it like a back-tension which I do.
so its up to you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Clint for hunting that may be all find and dandy, for target it won't work


----------

